# 2019 Habersham Season



## HabershamHunter85 (Sep 10, 2019)

I figured i'd start the Habersham thread for this season.  Anyone seeing any good bucks?  I got some nice ones hitting the acorns, i'll be in my blind hoping to see one Saturday morning.  It'll be hot but i'd rather be hunting then sitting in the A\C doing nothing.


----------



## HabershamHunter85 (Sep 10, 2019)

Got these pics last month, still coming in every night and morning.


----------



## Triple C (Sep 10, 2019)

HH8...Hope you get locals guys contributing to this thread.  The Oglethorpe County thread has turned into a jewel with so many guys participating over the past good many years.  I've really got to know a number of them, some in person and others from so many posts back and forth.  I think sometimes people are concerned with others knowing where they hunt but the reality is that 99.9% of the responders are just really good guys willing to help others in their area.


----------



## HabershamHunter85 (Sep 10, 2019)

I agree, so many people worry about who is going to find out where they hunt.  I don't care, more power to them if they shoot a buck near me.  I just like to talk hunting, especially hunting in my area.  I also hunt Lincoln County a good bit on some property we got down there, but there is nothing like hunting your stomping grounds where you grew up hunting.  Thanks for the reply, good luck this season!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Sep 10, 2019)

That buck in the background is a hoss, hope you get him.


----------



## HabershamHunter85 (Sep 11, 2019)

Buford_Dawg said:


> That buck in the background is a hoss, hope you get him.



Thanks Buford Dawg, I hope to see him Saturday morning!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 16, 2019)

How did it go this weekend? I've about quit hunting habersham. Hardly any deer left where I hunt. Ran a few cams over the summer and got tons of bear pics where I use to see a lot of deer.


----------



## HabershamHunter85 (Sep 16, 2019)

tree cutter 08 said:


> How did it go this weekend? I've about quit hunting habersham. Hardly any deer left where I hunt. Ran a few cams over the summer and got tons of bear pics where I use to see a lot of deer.



Walked in at 6AM to check a camera I have at the edge of a field I hunt sometimes that has been picking up several nice bucks, actually the pic I posted above, and jumped a good 6 pointer.  After that went and sat in my ladder stand till 11, didn't see a thing.  My ladder stand over looks some white oaks that have a been dropping a good amount of acorns, lots of sign but no luck this past Saturday.  I've hunted Habersham my whole life and yes the deer population is very low.  I'm glad they lowered the doe days and completely did away with them on Gov land.  I mostly hunted Gov land until just recently, now I hunt my dads most of the time.  But I still go hunt Tallulah falls from time to time up around Shirley Grove.  I think the bear and coyote are also one of the main reason's the deer population is hurting.  I have killed several coyotes over the years and if I see a bear I will harvest it as well.


----------



## HabershamHunter85 (Sep 24, 2019)

Saw this massive Spike last Saturday. On my trail cam the big boys are usually with him, unfortunately he was on his own that morning.  I've been practicing self filming, so the start of the video is black since I forgot to open the lens cover .


----------



## jphelps747 (Nov 11, 2019)

Any updates on hunting in Habersham? Not seeing a whole lot of movement right now. Are we looking late November for rut?


----------



## HabershamHunter85 (Nov 11, 2019)

jphelps747 said:


> Any updates on hunting in Habersham? Not seeing a whole lot of movement right now. Are we looking late November for rut?



Been finding some good rubs and sign, but haven't seen a lot of movement yet.  I have heard from others the young bucks are starting to cruise a little, but nothing to show the does are ready.  I think the two weeks after this week will be the time to be in the woods as well as this week.  I always lock in the 17th to the 31st.


----------



## jphelps747 (Nov 12, 2019)

It's funny, late September and early October I had several massive bucks on camera and now I haven't seen any big bucks on camera since. I'm still new to hunting, but is this normal behavior?


----------



## Thunder Head (Nov 12, 2019)

I don't really hunt in Hab.

I hunt in north stephens and right on the line in Rayburn though.
Traditionally I see the most rutting activity right at thanksgiving. Ive seen good activity on up to Christmas too.


----------



## HabershamHunter85 (Nov 12, 2019)

jphelps747 said:


> It's funny, late September and early October I had several massive bucks on camera and now I haven't seen any big bucks on camera since. I'm still new to hunting, but is this normal behavior?



Yea, it's pretty normal.  I always have good bucks on camera up till October then they vanish.  I still will get them on camera from time to time, but not as much.  They will start showing up here in the next weeks with the rut starting.


----------



## HabershamHunter85 (Nov 12, 2019)

Thunder Head said:


> I don't really hunt in Hab.
> 
> I hunt in north stephens and right on the line in Rayburn though.
> Traditionally I see the most rutting activity right at thanksgiving. Ive seen good activity on up to Christmas too.



Yea, the buck in my avatar was shot Nov 27th.  I love that week, have shot several good bucks around that time.  I was actually looking on Google maps at the Stephens Habersham line the other day. Was thinking about scouting around pumping station road. You ever hunt over in that area Thunder Head?


----------



## Thunder Head (Nov 12, 2019)

I mostly hunt east of there.

If your willing to walk there's a lot of woods back there though.


----------



## jphelps747 (Nov 12, 2019)

Thunder Head said:


> I mostly hunt east of there.
> 
> If your willing to walk there's a lot of woods back there though.



Are these place you guys are talking about public land?


----------



## HabershamHunter85 (Nov 12, 2019)

Yea, that's mostly what I hunt.  I have some private land in Northern Habersham I hunt, but I mostly NF land.  If you hunt in the Northern part I tell you some good places to go.


----------



## jphelps747 (Nov 12, 2019)

HabershamHunter85 said:


> Yea, that's mostly what I hunt.  I have some private land in Northern Habersham I hunt, but I mostly NF land.  If you hunt in the Northern part I tell you some good places to go.



Right now I am hunting at my property near Pea Ridge and Duncan Bridge. Any public land you would like to share with me would be great. I am still new to hunting, my father-in-law is showing me the ropes, but it never hurts to have alternatives.


----------



## HabershamHunter85 (Nov 12, 2019)

jphelps747 said:


> Right now I am hunting at my property near Pea Ridge and Duncan Bridge. Any public land you would like to share with me would be great. I am still new to hunting, my father-in-law is showing me the ropes, but it never hurts to have alternatives.



If your hunting Pea Ridge and Duncan Bridge, your in a good area.  There have been some good bucks killed in that area.  I'll message you some places.


----------



## jphelps747 (Nov 12, 2019)

HabershamHunter85 said:


> If your hunting Pea Ridge and Duncan Bridge, your in a good area.  There have been some good bucks killed in that area.  I'll message you some places.



This guy I have caught twice on camera, but he doesn't come around much.


----------



## HabershamHunter85 (Nov 12, 2019)

If you got does in the area, he'll be around.  Those bucks are smart though, usually have to catch them early going to the bedding.  But he'll get a little dumb here in the next couple weeks when he gets those females on his mind.  I had these on my camera all the way up to mid October, now one will show up every now and again.


----------



## jphelps747 (Nov 12, 2019)

HabershamHunter85 said:


> If you got does in the area, he'll be around.  Those bucks are smart though, usually have to catch them early going to the bedding.  But he'll get a little dumb here in the next couple weeks when he gets those females on his mind.  I had these on my camera all the way up to mid October, now one will show up every now and again.



We do. We keep food in the area not to hunt over, but to keep the does in the area. In a weeks time a had over 700 shots of nothing but does on camera.

Those are some nice bucks. I have more, but they haven't shown up much.


----------



## HabershamHunter85 (Nov 12, 2019)

jphelps747 said:


> This guy I have caught twice on camera, but he doesn't come around much.





jphelps747 said:


> We do. We keep food in the area not to hunt over, but to keep the does in the area. In a weeks time a had over 700 shots of nothing but does on camera.
> 
> Those are some nice bucks. I have more, but they haven't shown up much.



Well good luck, hope to see some harvest pics from you.  Main thing is to have fun and don't get frustrated, cause it can be frustrating.  You keep to it, you'll have you some meat before long.


----------



## jphelps747 (Nov 12, 2019)

HabershamHunter85 said:


> Well good luck, hope to see some harvest pics from you.  Main thing is to have fun and don't get frustrated, cause it can be frustrating.  You keep to it, you'll have you some meat before long.



Thanks. I really appreciate that. Nothing better than being out in nature. Beats sitting at work.


----------



## HabershamHunter85 (Nov 12, 2019)

jphelps747 said:


> Thanks. I really appreciate that. Nothing better than being out in nature. Beats sitting at work.



12 hours in the stand not even seeing a squirrel is better than one hour at work lol


----------



## beginnersluck (Nov 12, 2019)

HabershamHunter85 said:


> Yea, the buck in my avatar was shot Nov 27th.  I love that week, have shot several good bucks around that time.  I was actually looking on Google maps at the Stephens Habersham line the other day. Was thinking about scouting around pumping station road. You ever hunt over in that area Thunder Head?


I do a lot of NF hunting in that area. It’s tough but if you put your boots to work, you can get in where there isn’t as much pressure. Forget Thanksgiving week unless you can get deep in.


----------



## HabershamHunter85 (Nov 12, 2019)

beginnersluck said:


> I do a lot of NF hunting in that area. It’s tough but if you put your boots to work, you can get in where there isn’t as much pressure. Forget Thanksgiving week unless you can get deep in.



Deep is about the only way I hunt.  I plan on checking out during turkey season.  I got a friend that has private land that is backed up by NF over in that area, he is going to show me some places too.


----------



## jphelps747 (Nov 13, 2019)

Well another day of hunting and didn't even see anything. I'm a new Hunter and I'm going to stick with it, but it's frustrating, I sat last Friday, Saturday, Sunday, and today and didn't see anything. I see lots of stuff on camera but nothing while I'm sitting. I know it's not rut yet, but it gets frustrating when you don't see anything.


----------



## HabershamHunter85 (Nov 13, 2019)

jphelps747 said:


> Well another day of hunting and didn't even see anything. I'm a new Hunter and I'm going to stick with it, but it's frustrating, I sat last Friday, Saturday, Sunday, and today and didn't see anything. I see lots of stuff on camera but nothing while I'm sitting. I know it's not rut yet, but it gets frustrating when you don't see anything.



It’s easy to get frustrated and discouraged, but you just got to keep going.  Your luck can change at any time.  The first year I hunted it was late December before I saw a deer I could shoot.  Don’t give up, they’ll be around.


----------



## RedHeader (Nov 18, 2019)

There’s some good hunting over near pumping station if you willing to get your boots dirty. I saw a picture of a really good tall 8 pt that came out of there this weekend. I’m going to be doing some walking this coming week after work. Get some blue creek and hit the woods!


----------



## Thunder Head (Nov 18, 2019)

Jphelps,
 If your not getting atleast some daytime pics. You need to move.

Try to determine where there heading too or coming from. Move your camera or your stand. And see if you can improve the number of daytime pics.


----------



## jphelps747 (Nov 18, 2019)

Thunder Head said:


> Jphelps,
> If your not getting atleast some daytime pics. You need to move.
> 
> Try to determine where there heading too or coming from. Move your camera or your stand. And see if you can improve the number of daytime pics.



There is some thick brush and trees below where I'm hunting and there are several skint up trees. Not sure if that's where I should be focusing. This weekend I did see a young doe and button come in and also a year and a half spike come through but none of the big boys that I've seen at night


----------



## HabershamHunter85 (Nov 18, 2019)

RedHeader said:


> There’s some good hunting over near pumping station if you willing to get your boots dirty. I saw a picture of a really good tall 8 pt that came out of there this weekend. I’m going to be doing some walking this coming week after work. Get some blue creek and hit the woods!


If your grabbing some blue creek your starting off right?!  I’ll definitely be scouting it out this coming spring for next season.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Nov 19, 2019)

Taking my son out this weekend on some NF up by the house. Never seen much up there and I guess it'll depend on how far I can get him to walk, but hopefully we can at least see a couple. I think we are going to head in around first light and try to walk back and hunt until 1400 or so. If nobody is parked close by that is


----------



## HabershamHunter85 (Nov 19, 2019)

lungbuster123 said:


> Taking my son out this weekend on some NF up by the house. Never seen much up there and I guess it'll depend on how far I can get him to walk, but hopefully we can at least see a couple. I think we are going to head in around first light and try to walk back and hunt until 1400 or so. If nobody is parked close by that is



Good luck!  Hope yall get a good one!  Ill be in on NF Saturday morning, got me a good spot picked out with some good sign.  They sure are moving, seen 17 last night on the way home from work in different spots.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Nov 19, 2019)

HabershamHunter85 said:


> Good luck!  Hope yall get a good one!  Ill be in on NF Saturday morning, got me a good spot picked out with some good sign.  They sure are moving, seen 17 last night on the way home from work in different spots.



I think I'm going to go out Sat morning and try to find us a good spot to setup Sun. Anyone have any experience or tips out around 17 headed out towards Toccoa around Rock Rd or Locust Stake Rd? Just doing my best to not mess up anyone elses hunt because he doesnt sit very well lol. But he's been asking to go so I'm gonna find us something.


----------



## Thunder Head (Nov 20, 2019)

I havent hunted Locust state in years. Never did find a good spot there. But i had alot better options on private land at the time.

These days it seems to me:

There are pockets of deer. So if you can find an area with good deer sign, youll see deer. If you dont find good sign. You will probably be in for a long uneventful sit.

Also,
 It seems the deer are covering alot more ground these days. (food) So ive started developing spots to check for sign. Its liable to change from one year to the next too.

Lungbuster123
All i know to tell you is to cover alot of ground looking for sign.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Nov 23, 2019)

Well I actually got permission to hunt 130 acres by the house here 50/50 cattle field and thick thick woods. Walked a little in the rain today and found a few rubs headed up towards the cow pasture from a thick creek bottom. Gonna give it a go in the morning


----------



## colekicker (Dec 20, 2019)

I'm in Habersham and activity was highest during rut.  I took a small buck off that needed to go turkey day.  He was 1 of 3 I've see on camera.  
Buddy took this spike last week from my place and a doe off his place on Wall Bridge the week before Thanksgiving.  And thought I'd include a pic of the herd that have coming through.  I can afford to take one more doe to fill the freezer.


----------



## HabershamHunter85 (Dec 20, 2019)

colekicker said:


> I'm in Habersham and activity was highest during rut.  I took a small buck off that needed to go turkey day.  He was 1 of 3 I've see on camera.
> Buddy took this spike last week from my place and a doe off his place on Wall Bridge the week before Thanksgiving.  And thought I'd include a pic of the herd that have coming through.  I can afford to take one more doe to fill the freezer.



Been seeing a lot of movement the last couple of weeks.  The bucks that i'm really after are still moving through my place at night, but got permission to hunt some land on the Hooche.  Saw 10 last Saturday morning, so this weekend feels promising.  Bow hunting so might take a doe or the first buck I see.  Good luck


----------

